
Ask HN: How common is it to charge customers for API access? - joshdance
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yardi.com&#x2F;anz&#x2F;services&#x2F;interfaces&#x2F; - Yardi is a property management solution I think. We had one of their customers want to connect to our system. Yardi charges $25,000 a year PER API of which there are 9.<p>That seems insane to me. How common is it to charge your customers that are already paying you more to use an API?
======
savethefuture
If you offer it as a new service or option than it makes perfect sense to
charge them again.

